# Chicken feed in bulk???



## Rays123 (Nov 11, 2009)

im looking to buy some chicken feed in bulk.preferably 16% pellets. anybody know of any places in or around cherokee county?


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 12, 2009)

By "in bulk," what do you mean?  Like a skid of 50 lbs bags or.....?

Cherokee Feed and Seed - Ball Ground, GA


----------



## Rays123 (Nov 14, 2009)

K9SAR said:


> By "in bulk," what do you mean?  Like a skid of 50 lbs bags or.....?
> 
> Cherokee Feed and Seed - Ball Ground, GA



cherokee feed and seed is the highest place to buy feed in cherokee county, i mean i want to buy a bulk amout at a cheaper price as in 500lbs or more


----------



## K9SAR (Nov 15, 2009)

That is why I asked what you meant by "in bulk."  Different measurements for different folks.  All I know is that I buy my horse feed there that is sold for $25/bag at other stores, and I pay $9/bag.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 15, 2009)

Rays123 tell me what your wanting exactly..I know a guy that can probably get it here but I'll need to know the name of it..


----------

